# Ankündigung: Gentoo beim LinuxTag, Tickets zu verschenken

## rbu

Gentoo ist auch dieses Jahr wieder auf dem LinuxTag, vom 24. bis 27. Juni 2009 in Berlin. Ihr findet uns in Halle 7.2a, Stand 101a (gleich am Eingang).

Wir haben noch mehrere Freikarten, schreibt einfach eine E-Mail an a3li <at> gentoo <punkt> org.

mod edit: Sticky gemacht.

amne

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi rbu.

Schöne Sache das, mit dem LinuxTag. Ist ja sicher auch die bedeutsamste deutsche Linuxveranstaltung.

Nur leider kann ja nicht jeder immer gleich Urlaub nehmen, und so'ne Reise nach Berlin ist ja nicht für jeden in Germany um's Eck.

Ok, die internationale Ausrichtung, die zentrale Bedeutung Berlins bla und blubber.

Aber wieso zum Henker fliegt die Larry Kuh nicht auch im Tiefflug zur Froscon?!!! http://www.froscon.de/index.php?id=15&L=0

Für mich als treuen Gentooler aus dem Raum Köln, war es echt frustrierend die letzten beiden Froscons ohne einen Gentoo-Stand zu erleben.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Wieso kriegen wir das nicht gebacken, so schwach ist die Community in NRW doch garnicht aufgestellt, wenngleich wir's immer noch nicht auf die Kette gekriegt haben einen Gentoo-Stammtisch in Köln zu organisieren, aber das ist noch ein anderes Thema...

Wie stehen denn die Chancen diesbezüglich, ist was angedacht.

Ansonsten wäre es schön wenn das als Anregung und Aufruf verstanden würde. 

Auf bald,

Andy.

----------

## rbu

Hey Randy,

um so einen Stand zu organisieren brauchst du nicht viele Ressourcen. Du musst kein Dev sein, du brauchst nicht viel Geld. Was du brauchst ist Zeit. Nicht zur zu der Veranstaltung, sondern auch vor allem auch davor. Es muss viel organisiert werden. Für den LinuxTag haben wir zu zweit/dritt viel vorbereitet, es kommen etwa 15 Leute zu Besuch, die am Stand sein wollen (nicht jeder die ganze Zeit).

Zurück zur eigentlichen Frage: Wenn du denkst, wir sollten da sein, kümmer dich drum. Such dir einen Developer (am Besten in der Region) und mach das mit ihm zusammen klar. Merchandise und Rat kannst du von anderen bekommen. Die Zeit musst du selbst aufbringen. Ich hab mir vor zwei Jahren auch gedacht "Hm, LinuxTag, und Gentoo ist gar nicht da?" und mache nun schon 2008 und 2009 den Stand.

Do you have an itch? Scratch it!

Robert

----------

## Randy Andy

Respekt für dein Engagement rbu!

Hab mal recherchiert und musste feststellen dass die Anmeldefrist für 2009 abgelaufen ist. 

Ok, so kurzfristig wäre das eh ne Bauchlandung geworden, aber ich hatte ehrlich gesagt gehofft zu hören, dass es für diese Jahr bereits geplant und organisiert gewesen sei.

Naja wer weiß, vielleicht klappt's ja im nächsten Jahr. Gerne würde ich das tatkräftig unterstützen, aber sowas zu organisieren möchte ich vorschnell nicht verlautbaren.

Zuerst müsste ich mal die hiesige Gentoo-Community endlich dazu bekommen einen aktiven und regelmäßigen Stammtisch zu etablieren, vielleicht lässt sich dann nach und nach auch genug tatkräftige Unterstütung aquirieren.

Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, so bekundete auch mal DerTobi Interesse zu einem Stammtisch nach Köln zu reisen, so er denn zustande kommt und auf den richtigen Tag fällt (ich glaub es war der Fr?.).

Alsdann erstmal Dank für deine Antwort, und gutes Gelingen für den LinuxTag in Berlin, 

Dir und allen Helfern.

Andy.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Aber wieso zum Henker fliegt die Larry Kuh nicht auch im Tiefflug zur Froscon?!!! http://www.froscon.de/index.php?id=15&L=0
> 
> Für mich als treuen Gentooler aus dem Raum Köln, war es echt frustrierend die letzten beiden Froscons ohne einen Gentoo-Stand zu erleben. 
> 
> Wieso kriegen wir das nicht gebacken, so schwach ist die Community in NRW doch garnicht aufgestellt, wenngleich wir's immer noch nicht auf die Kette gekriegt haben einen Gentoo-Stammtisch in Köln zu organisieren, aber das ist noch ein anderes Thema...
> ...

 

Die Überlegung war da, die Anmeldung ist iirc fristgerecht rausgegangen - einen aktuelleren Status habe ich bisher nicht. Aber es ist ja nicht so, als würden wir hier total untätig rumsitzen  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, so bekundete auch mal DerTobi Interesse zu einem Stammtisch nach Köln zu reisen, so er denn zustande kommt und auf den richtigen Tag fällt (ich glaub es war der Fr?.).

 

Ich bin immer und überall und fliege auch mal einen halben Tag für den LinuxTag ein  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich bin immer und überall und fliege auch mal einen halben Tag für den LinuxTag ein 

 

Tobi-Airlines?   :Shocked: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Ich bin immer und überall und fliege auch mal einen halben Tag für den LinuxTag ein  
> 
> Tobi-Airlines?  

 

Noch nicht - aber wenn es vom Geld her mal passt in ein paar Jahren, mache ich mal nen Privatpilotenschein, ja  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Irgendwas mache ich wohl verkehrt oder ich muß meinen Gelddrucker mal auf 500er Scheine upgraden.

Wenn ich fliege dann nur die Treppe runter wenn der Aufzug mal wieder spinnt   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Irgendwas mache ich wohl verkehrt oder ich muß meinen Gelddrucker mal auf 500er Scheine upgraden.

 

Das Upgrade würde ich mitmachen  :Razz: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Naja wer weiß, vielleicht klappt's ja im nächsten Jahr. Gerne würde ich das tatkräftig unterstützen, aber sowas zu organisieren möchte ich vorschnell nicht verlautbaren.
> 
> Zuerst müsste ich mal die hiesige Gentoo-Community endlich dazu bekommen einen aktiven und regelmäßigen Stammtisch zu etablieren, vielleicht lässt sich dann nach und nach auch genug tatkräftige Unterstütung aquirieren.
> 
> Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, so bekundete auch mal DerTobi Interesse zu einem Stammtisch nach Köln zu reisen, so er denn zustande kommt und auf den richtigen Tag fällt (ich glaub es war der Fr?.).

 

Also, wir haben bei der diesjährigen FrOSCon sowohl einen Stand wie auch einen kleinen Raum - wenn du helfen magst, melde dich bei patrick@gentoo.org oder im IRC bei bonsaikitten  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

entstickifiziert

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ach schade.. wollte gern zum Linux-Tag aber kann mir grad nicht frei nehmen.

Vielleicht schaff ich's ja diesmal zur FrOSCon!

Grüße, viel Erfolg und viel Spaß!

----------

